

If you love what you are doing, you will be successful. - devehere
https://medium.com/p/b47c39926b6f

======
api
Necessary but not sufficient condition. If you don't love something there is
_no way_ you will succeed at it.

~~~
devehere
Yup. Liked the article which states that be successful in life while being
happy. Interesting! Don't know how one could achieve that though.

